# Sunday Report



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom met me at lopz at 610 this morning, we headed off in with redfish on our minds and the Chilly air in our faces. Tanner was chosen as the guide for today and he sure couldnt find anyfish what so ever. That is the extent of the fishing report. 

Thanks Tom a allot for everything today I really appriciate you taking me under your wing like you have you are a class act and one of the funnest people to fish with out there. Thanks buying our lunch and letting me leave JB's with the Girly hope you made it back to the Chill okay you didnt miss much at the fair. 

a report of the new LT25DCH will be soon coming


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It was my pleasure. Should have called you 5 minute earlier with my drag screaming. Hope she was worth it today. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]

Things to include in your report.

1. WOT throttle in the chop.

2. Jack Plate & Prop

3. Backing off the throttle just when I started having fun in the cut through

4. side by side seating

5. how it poled

6. hatch lid noise....

7. I am sure you will think of a few others.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Back off throttle before you were going to have fun???

Translation....

Testostorone almost wrote tom a check to his ass but tanner saved the day.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Chicken [smiley=chicken.gif]

We were only doing 20 MPH or so in that 90+ degree corner. It had to be at least 8 feet wide. COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

> Back off throttle before you were going to have fun???
> 
> Translation....
> 
> Testostorone almost wrote tom a check to his ass but tanner saved the day.


Details.  

And not the ones on the back of de fish. :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

There does seem to be part of this story missing. Do fill us in.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom puts throtle at 3/4ths and takes both hands off the steering wheel, I was conveniently located next to the throtle so I backed it down to idle before toms new boat ended up in the mangroves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

> Tom puts throtle at 3/4ths and takes both hands off the steering wheel, I was conveniently located next to the throtle so I backed it down to idle before toms new boat ended up in the mangroves.


It's post to be in the mangroves. ;D ;D ;D Just look at the color.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

> > Tom puts throtle at 3/4ths and takes both hands off the steering wheel, I was conveniently located next to the throtle so I backed it down to idle before toms new boat ended up in the mangroves.
> 
> 
> It's post to be in the mangroves. ;D ;D ;D Just look at the color.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!! That's what it suppose to be!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom puts throtle at 3/4ths and takes both hands off the steering wheel, I was conveniently located next to the throtle so I backed it down to idle before toms new boat ended up in the mangroves.



WHAT???? Both of my hands were on the wheel. You pulled back on the throttle just as I was about to turn the corner. Sounds like you still need driving lessons. ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

> > Tom puts throtle at 3/4ths and takes both hands off the steering wheel, I was conveniently located next to the throtle so I backed it down to idle before toms new boat ended up in the mangroves.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???? Both of my hands were on the wheel. You pulled back on the throttle just as I was about to turn the corner. Sounds like you still need driving lessons. ;D


 [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to teach Tanner some driving lessions so he can drive like one of us......lol. I wud drive WFO thru the corner of the mangrove canals......


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Why does this sound familiar????


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I can drive a boat perfectly fine ty, I am very confiedent in my boat driving abilities unless i am in ozello


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

> I can drive a boat perfectly fine ty, I am very confiedent in my boat driving abilities unless i am in ozello


I know u can drive perfectly fine but when I heard u buzzing in wizard of Oz and all I heard is Bannnnng! Bang! Bang!


----------

